# The Official 2012 Rolex 24 Thread



## [email protected] (Apr 9, 2004)

We'll be posting the wrapup reports and remaining Rolex content in here so it's all in one place. 

Our Photo Gallery is now live: * HERE * 



See below for more updates.


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 9, 2004)

*Grand-Am: Oryx Racing Gains Valuable Experience from Rolex 24 at Daytona Debut*










Oryx Racing will use the near nine-week break before the second round of the GRAND-AM Rolex Sports Car Series to evaluate important data collected from the team’s series debut and first race with the Audi R8 GRAND-AM at Daytona (US State of Florida) this weekend (28-29 January). 

* Full Story *


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 9, 2004)

*Audi Sport Factory Driver Allan McNish Claims 3rd Runner-Up Finish in Rolex 24 Hours of Daytona*










Scotsman in race-long contention for maiden win in prestigious annual American 24 hour race but has to settle for second place 

Britain’s Allan McNish (pictured) claimed a third career runner-up placing in the Daytona 24 Hour endurance sportscar race which finished today (Sun 29 Jan). 

* Full Story *


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 9, 2004)

*Grand-Am: APR Motorsports Never Says Die During Rolex 24 at Daytona*










January 29, 2012 (Daytona Beach, Fla.) - It would be fair to say that things didn't go quite to plan for the no. 51 APR Motorsports Audi R8 Grand-Am in its first race - the 50th Rolex 24 at Daytona. Despite two multi-hour stints in the garage to make repairs, the team was determined to see the checkered flag in its first Rolex Series race. 

* Full Story *


----------

